# Emergency quick fix for the night!! HELP! *Pic*



## caramelcarebr (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey guys! Just brought my little girl home today and she is soooo soo much smaller than I expected. My c&c cage has 8 squares across and she is still small enough to fit through them. I have my coroplast walls 7inches high all around but she's a climber!! What's a good quick fix I can use for the night to cover the holes so she doesn't climb out?!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is adorable. Do you have any coroplast left? If so, use it to make the sides higher. If not, cardboard will work. Duct tape cardboard to the top of the coroplast so she can't get a toe hold on the edge of the coroplast. Cereal box cardboard will work.


----------



## caramelcarebr (Aug 31, 2010)

Ahh, thanks Nancy! I will def. give this a go. I'm impressed that she was able to climb so high! She's verrrry rambunctious. She just fell asleep in her crinkle tent, exhausted herself from running around exploring. Makes it easier for me to MacGyver up her possible escape!


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

If you have a large 100+ qt Rubbermaid/Sterilite tub would work as a temporary cage. Don't give her anything to climb on, like an igloo.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is soooooo cute!


----------

